# Walnut plaque



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

No fancy boxes like John made and no video but just a simple plaque I did for my church guitar picking buddy and his wife. 

This Saturday will be their 40th wedding anniversary and their boys are throwing a surprise party. I figured a plaque was in order so I whipped this up in Fusion 360 and cut it this morning, sprayed one coat of sealer and two coats of gloss lacquer. 

The back is 4 pieces of Walnut with a lot of sapwood and the face is bookmatched Walnut that I resawed to about 1/4" thick. This particular piece had a lot of color in it and I tried to capture that in the photo but it was hard to get all the wording to show up. That actually shows up better in the shot of it on the CNC and with a little Naphtha. It's about 10.5" x 15" in size and is pretty easy to read in person.

































Enjoy!
David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Very Nice David!

Vertical grain and text is always a tough read
aside from it being dark to boot.

Maybe consider some Gold Leaf while working with Walnut
on your next project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wish you were closer David. I'd reduce your walnut stash. Seems like you got more than enuff. lol


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Wish you were closer David. I'd reduce your walnut stash. Seems like you got more than enuff. lol


John don't you realize that stuff grows on trees?>


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another great sign . Sure is pretty


----------



## Zoyvod (Sep 17, 2017)

Look great i saw the post on woodworking talk, awesome work.


----------

